# 

## mario_f

Witam, chce zaczac meble skladac, mam wiertarke, wiertło. Cos kupie do wiercenia pionowego. Ale co np z wierceniem dwoch płyt do skrecenia pod kotem prostym? Jak je trzymac? Czym nawiercac te male dziurki pod trzymajki do pólek?

----------


## zbigmor

Nie wiem, czy to indolencja techniczna, czy problemy z wysławianiem się. Określ co chcesz robić (składać meble, czy produkować), jednostkowo, czy masowo. Wiertarka i wiertło nie wystarczy. Co to, to coś do wiercenia pionowego? Czy planujesz coś ciąć (przy składaniu to raczej zbędna czynność)?
Po co wiercić dwie płyty do skręcenia pod czymś tam prostym?
Ja niewiele zrozumiałem, ale może ktoś ma podobny styl komunikowania i pomoże.

----------


## mario_f

kątem miało być  :smile: 

Na początek będzie półka na buty, szafa wnękowa potem może meble kuchenne. Meble będę robić jednostkowo. Lecę do hurtowni tną mi płyty na kawałki i oklejają obrzerża, ja to skręcam i tworze meble  :smile: .

Stojak do wiercenia pionowego - mam wrażenie, że jednak czasem jak wiercę w płycie na konfirmaty to nie jest to idealnie pionowo.

Jeśli chcę zrobić półkę to 2 płyty musze przykrecic pod katem prostym do siebie, czyli dobrze by było, żebym tych płyt nie trzymał w ręku i starał się "równo" to wykonac, tylko może jest coś co to płyty przytrzyma, że będę mógł nawiercic od razu na dwa konfirmaty równo a nie mierzyć.
Szafka kuchenna jak ma półkę to ta półka na małych bolcach sie trzyma.
Czy jest narzędzie, zeby takie dziury na bolce zrobic?

----------


## labas1

> Szafka kuchenna jak ma półkę to ta półka na małych bolcach sie trzyma.
> Czy jest narzędzie, zeby takie dziury na bolce zrobic?


Pomyśl, to nie boli.


p.s.  zapomniałem że masz jedno wiertło.

----------


## mario_f

> Napisał mario_f
> 
> Szafka kuchenna jak ma półkę to ta półka na małych bolcach sie trzyma.
> Czy jest narzędzie, zeby takie dziury na bolce zrobic?
> 
> 
> Pomyśl, to nie boli.
> 
> 
> p.s.  zapomniałem że masz jedno wiertło.


Wiertła mam. O konfirmacie napisałem, żeby już go nie wymieniać.
Wiem, że taki bolec mogę wiertłem zrobić i wczesniena wiertło nawiercic np kawałek drewna który mi będzie dystansował, ale pytam, bo może są jakieś zestawy takich rzeczy, żeby z kawałkami prowizorek nie kombinować.
Na tym forum biernie jestem od dawna. Udzielam się od niedawna, ale nie często się tu takie chamstwo spotyka. Forum jest po to by pytać i wspierać się a nie szukać zaczepki.
Zapewniam Cie kolego ze czesto mysle ale po Twojej kulturze tego nie widac.

----------


## labas1

Tak, każdy pisze że po to jest forum i musi dostać odpowiedź.
A poszukaj na tym forum, bo ja widziałem kilkanaście takich tematów, a potem wyzywaj od chamów.

----------


## mario_f

> Tak, każdy pisze że po to jest forum i musi dostać odpowiedź.
> A poszukaj na tym forum, bo ja widziałem kilkanaście takich tematów, a potem wyzywaj od chamów.


Szukałem, ale nie znalazłem, gdzie kupic i jakie matryce do wiercenia.
Zwróć uwagę, że pierwszy zacząłeś od wyzywania. Po za tym ilość postów nie świadczy ani o ilorazie inteligencji ani o wieku, więc czasem trzeba się zastanowić czy wypada.

P.S. Koniec kłótni bo nie ma sensu  :smile: .

Znalazłem trochę matryc na stronie bluma. Czy jest coś w co warto zainwestować przy budowie szafy wnękowej i kuchni prostej. Bo tam jest dużo tego i chyba nie ma sensu kupna wszystkiego.

----------


## perm

Nie dziw się Labasowi, chcesz sam robić meble i pytasz się czym i jak zrobić dziury.   :ohmy:  Słodowy i "zrób to sam" gdzieś jeszcze w antykwariacie pewnie mozna kupić. Szablony są dobre dla kogoś kto robi to w duzych ilościach ale nie takich by stać go było na wiertarkę wielowrzecionową. Dla szafy i kilku półek warto albo i nie zależności od ceny. Bez szablonów też mozna zrobić wszystko ale jak ty pytasz jak i czym nawiercić otwór pod podpórki to może lepiej kup te szblony, dobrą wiertarkę, komplet wierteł i co tam jeszcze i do tego kompletu zatrudnij stolarza. Zapytaj czy wie jak się robi otwory pod podpórki. Zobaczysz jego minę. Taką samą pewnie miał Labas jak przeczytał twój post.  :smile: . Żeby nie było że się nabijam, służę pomocą przy wykonywaniu mebli ale pytania tez trzeba umieć zadawać.

----------


## mario_f

Jak bym samemu robił pod podpórki dziury, to bym nawiercił kawalek drewna na wiertło, żeby tylko kilka mm dało się nawiercic i nie przebić płyty, i katownikiem narysowal bym linie prosta zeby zrobic kolejna a polka zeby trzymala poziom  :smile: . Zapytałem, bo moze sa latwiejsze sposoby.
W ktoryms temacie o meblach widzialem "trzymajke do plyt, zeby byly wzgledem siebie pod katem prostym i zeby spokojnie przewiercic przez obie dziure. Jak to robilem w domu to jedno na ziemie a drugie do reki, ale z efektow nie bylem zadowolony  :smile: .

----------


## BOHO

> Zapewniam Cie kolego ze czesto mysle ale po Twojej kulturze tego nie widac.


eeeeeeeeee tam...... nie żartuj sobie......   :Lol:

----------


## ANSEXXX

witam   boję się udzielić pomocy  bo mogę zostać zlinczowany  ale  widząc  chęci  jakie  kolega  ma  względem wiedzy   podam jakie potrzebne  sa w pierwszej kolejności narzędzia 
http://allegro.pl/item808725270_miar..._f_ra_vat.html
http://allegro.pl/item804898115_bic_...rzewny_hb.html
http://allegro.pl/item810456876_miar...ala_zolta.html
http://allegro.pl/item802141802_kato...e_495_035.html
http://allegro.pl/item806480344_bosc...pokrowiec.html
http://allegro.pl/item813372941_pila...s_festool.html
http://allegro.pl/item787561963_frez...0_festool.html
http://allegro.pl/item794454174_lacz...mino_5x30.html
http://allegro.pl/item787562713_wyrz..._brzeszcz.html
http://allegro.pl/item808457216_wier...i_inne_hm.html
http://allegro.pl/item787562723_wkre...t_festool.html
http://allegro.pl/item788900216_wier...firmat_fv.html
http://allegro.pl/item803429115_zest...wkretarka.html
http://www.blum.com/pl/pl/04/40/index.php
wszelkie  przymiary  szablony  są na tej stronie 
http://www.hettich.com/pl/carpenter/82.php 
 wszelkie  wkręty    i podobne  sa dostępne w sklepach 


 myślę ze na początek wystarczy

----------


## ANSEXXX

znalazłem  wyrażenie trzymajki  musiałem  wpisać w Wikipedia hasło i  wyskoczyło mi  to http://www.daro.com.pl/oferta/wiesza...alowa,317.html

  czy  o to  autorowi  posta chodziło ?
 czy  o to
http://www.daro.com.pl/oferta/wiesza...8_fi5,316.html

----------


## jlewenko

Witam,

Co do tych nieszczęsnych podpórek i nie przewiercenia płyty: najprościej na wiertło nakleić kawałek taśmy samoprzylepnej w odległości na jaką chcesz wiercić w płycie to wystarczy by zauważyć w którym momencie wycować się w wiertłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## G.N.

Zgaduję że pisząc o trzymajce mario_f miał na myśli imadło kątowe



Co do kwestii że efekty były takie sobie podejrzewam kiepską jakość imadła/ścisku
Pomiędzy tym
http://www.budujesz.pl/produkt/3250?...m_content=3250
a tym 
http://sklep-elektronarzedzia.pl/pro...SPANMOBIL.html 
różnica w jakości będzie adekwatna do różnicy w cenie
Z podobnych ustrojstw widział bym jeszcze
http://www.uni-max.com.pl/scisk-do-p...oprzecznych/d/
http://www.uni-max.com.pl/scisk-pola...wy-do-ramek/d/
http://www.uni-max.com.pl/scisk-t-friction-3-4/d/
http://www.uni-max.com.pl/scisk-do-l...iskowy-ec04/d/

----------


## mario_f

ANSE&DREW
Trzymyjaki to te pierwsze.
Z tymi linkami to śmieszny żarcik. Raczej na sklecenie kilku półek takie sprzętu nie kupię.

G.N.
Dokładnie o imadło kątowe chodziło. Dziś już w LM się w to zaopatrzyłem. 
Śmieszne, że nie mają tam nawet kołków drewnianych.

jlewenko- znalazłem, że jest coś takiego jak ograniczniki na wiertło, więc poszukam tego jutro w hurtowni meblowej, ale dzięki za pomysł  :smile: 

Dziękuję wszystkim!

----------


## adi_

jest nawet prowadnic do wirtla na zwykla wiertarke  jesli ta twoja stolowa jest ble 
jest prowadnica do wiertel na kolki do polek wyglada to troszke jak sownica i na dosc spora liczbe dziou ty tylko wybieraz  te co ci odpowiadaja i masz od gory do dolu  wszystkie w tej samej odleglosci te otwory sa bodajze w odleglosci 1 cm tagze pole manewru jest dosc spore pozdrawiam

----------


## G.N.

> jest nawet prowadnic do wirtla na zwykla wiertarke  jesli ta twoja stolowa jest ble 
> jest prowadnica do wiertel na kolki do polek wyglada to troszke jak sownica i na dosc spora liczbe dziou ty tylko wybieraz  te co ci odpowiadaja i masz od gory do dolu  wszystkie w tej samej odleglosci te otwory sa bodajze w odleglosci 1 cm tagze pole manewru jest dosc spore pozdrawiam


Litości.  Po jakiemu to jest. 
Wiem że literówka każdemu może się zdarzyć.
Wiem że to nie forum polonistyczne, ale to coś powyżej, na prawdę ciężko zrozumieć i oczy bolą   :Roll: 
O szlachetnym zwyczaju rozpoczynania zdań wielką literą i kończeniu kropką nawet nie wspomnę

----------


## perm

> Napisał adi_
> 
> jest nawet prowadnic do wirtla na zwykla wiertarke  jesli ta twoja stolowa jest ble 
> jest prowadnica do wiertel na kolki do polek wyglada to troszke jak sownica i na dosc spora liczbe dziou ty tylko wybieraz  te co ci odpowiadaja i masz od gory do dolu  wszystkie w tej samej odleglosci te otwory sa bodajze w odleglosci 1 cm tagze pole manewru jest dosc spore pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Litości.  Po jakiemu to jest. 
> Wiem że literówka każdemu może się zdarzyć.
> Wiem że to nie forum polonistyczne, ale to coś powyżej, na prawdę ciężko zrozumieć i oczy bolą  
> O szlachetnym zwyczaju rozpoczynania zdań wielką literą i kończeniu kropką nawet nie wspomnę


To taki stolarski slang spotykany w niektórych okolicach  :smile: .

----------


## mario_f

> jest nawet prowadnic do wirtla na zwykla wiertarke  jesli ta twoja stolowa jest ble 
> jest prowadnica do wiertel na kolki do polek wyglada to troszke jak sownica i na dosc spora liczbe dziou ty tylko wybieraz  te co ci odpowiadaja i masz od gory do dolu  wszystkie w tej samej odleglosci te otwory sa bodajze w odleglosci 1 cm tagze pole manewru jest dosc spore pozdrawiam


Jakbys znalaz fotke lub nazwe to bede bardzo wdzieczny.
Poki co najbardziej sprawdzil sie zacisk - smielej mozna wiercic w plycie i nie rozwarstwia sie,
oraz trzymak do wiercenia w plytach rownoleglych  :smile: .

----------


## adi_

mam pytanko czy to wypracowanie z jezyka polskiego czy moze dyktando

----------


## adi_

sam czasami sie gunbie w tym forum  ale coz moze niektorym sie fora pomylily mialo byc tu o budoowani remontowaniu i wszelakim  zagadnieniom z tym zwiazanym 
 FAKT MAM  GDZIES JAK PISZE TU TAJ CO INNEGO W PISMACH OFICJALNYCH ALE TU TAJ WYBACZCIE TO TYLKO ROZMOWA  NIC POZATYM 
 co  do  prowadnic to wybacz zdjec niemam ale moze gdzies  znajdziesz w internecie 
kiedys  widzialem   takowa  i wygladala jak piszczalka indjanska bo organek to nie przypominalo  pozdrawiam  
szlahetnych profesorow   przepraszam ze musza czytac moje wypociny

----------

